# Final destination 5 - 3D



## Spezi30 (13 Sep. 2011)

Final destination 5 - 3D

War heute drin. Also, erstmal: Die Musik und die Aufmachung des Vorspanns: Wow, großes Wow. Hat mich fast an Bond oder sowas erinnert und ging richtig geil ins Ohr. Auch die Geschichte bis zur Katastrophe ist mal ein wenig anders angegangen worden als bei den letzten beiden Teilen. Und die Actionsequenz selbst: Einfach nur ganz großes Kino. Großartig auch, weil die Action verdammt spektakulär wirkt und die Szene nach Emmerichschem Aufwand aussieht fast. Und erfreulich, dass einem nicht die schlechten, billigen Bits und Bytes entgegenfunkeln, die im Vorgängerfilm so aufdringlich und platt rüberkamen und einem den ganzen Spaß an der Auftaktsequenz versalzten.
Zur Verknüpfung mit den vorangegangenen Teilen möchte ich lieber nix sagen, da das für mich eine große Überraschung war...


Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich einige Szenen sehr sehr eklig fand und kaum zu ertragen, allerdings saßen dafür die Schocks erstaunlich gut, ich bin mehr erschrocken als bei FD 4 ganz bestimmt. Auch gab die neue Storyidee, die in Richtung Thriller ging, Möglichkeit zu einer recht ordentlichen Actionsequenz, und die Schlussequenz war ebenfalls relativ spektakulär.

Fazit: Der Regisseurswechsel war - wie von mir erhofft - positiv. Nicht so grandios wie Teil 1 & 2, aber deutlich besser als 3& 4, und wenn es so weitergeht, dann sag ich nur, her mit der 6


8 von 10


----------

